# Another strange darkroom question



## rob91 (Aug 26, 2008)

So, not only is my darkroom a darkroom, it's also my bathroom. For the most part it retains functionality both ways, but when I take a shower I do need to take the cardboard off the window so it doesn't get soaked. I also take my paper out as well as the contrast filters (water is bad for them, from what I've heard) because of the steam that fills the room. My question is, do I need to worry about the enlarger? It would be a pain to move so I'd like to keep it there. I imagine it should be fine, but figured I'd ask here first.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 26, 2008)

I would think the humidity would be hard on the enlarger and the lens over time.


----------



## icassell (Aug 26, 2008)

Get a cover for your enlarger -- water will condense on that instead of the enlarger.


----------



## ann (Aug 27, 2008)

darkrooms , even those decidated ones have high humidity and over time can begin to show some rust

keep it covered as suggested and wipe down the rails on occasion.


----------



## compur (Aug 27, 2008)

I have my enlarger on an A/V cart.  It's a wheeled table with electrical
outlets and shelves underneath.  Very convenient.  I can easily wheel it in
or out of a room when needed.  I also keep it covered with plastic bag or
tarp.


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 13, 2008)

I tried the bathroom/dark room thing as well years ago. It's definitely worth investing in a little cart like compur suggested.


----------



## nebo (Oct 23, 2008)

The cart suggestions are the way to go and don't forget about standing on a safe surface while in there.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 23, 2008)

nebo said:


> The cart suggestions are the way to go and don't forget about standing on a safe surface while in there.



Rob,

An Ansel Adams calendar is nice and safe, so maybe you could stand on one of those.

Best,
Helen


----------



## rob91 (Oct 25, 2008)

Helen's got jokes!

That cracked me up real hard...thank you


----------

